# Rig Trip



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Need 2 for rig trip Monday overnight into tuesday. Standard thing, split expense (fuel, ice, bait ) We will leave for ramp about 10am Monday come back Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn wish I was off those days


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where you leaving from? I may put together a cew and do the same......


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

*rig trip*

We are leaving from navy point


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

pretty close, sherman cove here.


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

how much in expenses are we talking? i might be able to work something depending on how much


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Man I wish I had off during the week to go


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

interested pm sent ed


----------

